# Royal Canin puppy pack



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just received puppy packs from RC and I think they are rubbish. Ok so they have a voucher for a free bag and another one for £3 off the next but there's no airtight box to reuse and the info booklet is so basic. I was going to add things anyway but I'm really disappointed with RC


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

foxyroxy1979 said:


> Just received puppy packs from RC and I think they are rubbish. Ok so they have a voucher for a free bag and another one for £3 off the next but there's no airtight box to reuse and the info booklet is so basic. I was going to add things anyway but I'm really disappointed with RC


Everyone is cutting back, and this includes dog food manufacturers. Some now don't offer puppy packs at all, or charge (quite a chunky sum) for them and even then expect you to pass on details of your puppy owners for their marketing, in return for the seemingly 'discounted' price.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

When I joined RC, I was told that the puppy packs were quite substantial and consisted of free food, a lead, a measuring jug and some money off vouchers. By the time we had our first litter, the packs had been downgraded to a plastic folder with a booklet in and not much else, they did send me measuring cups though as I'd asked for them. This time the packs are a paper folder with the booklet and I've had a lot of trouble wth the food too.
The starter pro food used to be excellent, both mum and pups thrived on it would wolf it down in no time at all. It was easy to use, just pour the lactol over it and it would mush down to a porridge in about 5 mins. The food now is like cat litter/chippings for the mini breed and just a little bit bigger for the medium breed  I rang RC about it and spoke to the girl in nutrition dept. She assured me that the kibble should rehydrate within 20 mins and mash down to a sloppy porridge  yeah yeah. I timed some  it took 40 mins to absorb just plain boiled water and wouldn't mush down, it stayed like soggy rice crispies... totally disappointed !! The girl I spoke to said it must be a bad bag and she'd would compensate me with a replacement sack plus some tins of the new puppy mousse. When the package came it was 2 x 1kg bags and 6 tins of mousse... hardly compensation !!! 

I had to ring the rep to get any sense and get the food exchanged although the medium isn't much better but at least it's big enough pieces for the mum to eat.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I rang RC about it and spoke to the girl in nutrition dept. She assured me that the kibble should rehydrate within 20 mins and mash down to a sloppy porridge  yeah yeah. I timed some  it took 40 mins to absorb just plain boiled water and wouldn't mush down, it stayed like soggy rice crispies... totally disappointed !!


My youngest boy came home on RC and I know the breeder also said it had changed compared to when she had used it on previous litters. I kept Dylan on it for a short while - then bought a bag which 12 months date on it, and the smell when I opened it was RANK - even puppy turned his nose up at it - thankfully I had Pro Plan puppy here and did a straight swap (had no other choice - it was either that or starve - and if anyone has ever tried starving a Lab - they will know it's a non-starter) - thankfully we didn't have any ill effects from the switch.

I personally think RC is too high in protein, but I know lots of breeders who use it and their dogs thrive on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I love RC. I think everyone gathered that by now. 
When we got Alaska she came with free food (rc) and a rc lead and a booklet. Kai didnt and Aiden came to us on beta which came with a little beta bag (like a swimming bag that you had in school). 

I do agree that the puppy packs are not generous. But I have a family friend who owns a pet shop that sells the RC boxes and RC measuring cups which we will buy from her and add them into our puppy packs.


----------



## clamar (Apr 10, 2011)

hi

i have always used RC, but when choosing food for weaning (not for a week or two yet) i did some research, i found fish4dogs, this is highly recommended by some breeders, so i logged on and had a look, they do a mousse like Rc and the kibble is almost the same too.

so i joined and received, a welcome pack, free samples and a huge 15kg of puppy food! they have reserved my puppy packs for me so unsure what are in them.
i am going to try the mousse and kibble, if it doesnt agree will fall back to Rc, but i cannot join RC breeders club as i only have one bitch, they want you to have two, which i was a little put out by, i have bought their food for years but not good enough to have puppy packs to them, how can i recommed then to new owners without their help.:blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

What discount do breeders get with fish4dogs?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I wanted to try Fish4dogs and when we were at a show last year they had a stand with loads of samples in dishes outside  So I took Benji for a walk along the line of bowls filled with food and one by one he turned his nose up, apart from the last one  he cocked his leg up over that one 

Thing is, I do give my dogs fish, they get sardines or tuna mixed in with their kibble and they've had the odd fish finger... they really like fish


----------



## clamar (Apr 10, 2011)

this is the email i got when i registered;

not tried the food yet 

Thank you for your online registration to join the Fish4Dogs Breeder club & congratulations on your new litters!

Your Breeder club membership is now active & you are entitled to exclusive breeder club prices & benefits. These include no minimum order requirement & free delivery! Just log into your breeder account at Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Healthy Premium Complete Food & Treats for Dogs. Prices Include Delivery to place orders, check previous orders, register new litters & new owner details .

I have ordered you a free 15kg bag of puppy complete for when you are ready to start weaning the pups, your Breeder pack is on its way and your puppy packs are reserved for despatch to you when your pups are approximately 5 weeks old so that you have them in time to hand over to the new owners. I hope mums & pups are well & a photo of the pups is always appreciated!

If I can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.
Kind Regards,


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I'll have a look at the fish4dogs. Clamar I'm not part of the RC club but they said to me if I bought a bag of the mother and baby starter food and sent them the receipt or barcode from the bag they would send the puppy packs which they did. I wasn't sure about joining the club yet so did it that way. I'm thinking about trying James Wellbveloved too as my other dogs aren't that keen on the RC only mum.


----------



## clamar (Apr 10, 2011)

mum likes the fish4dogs swo thats good, shes always liked fish anyway and the kibble and mousse are similiar to rc but fishier, worth a try anyway.
been told the rc puppy packs are a bit stingey now and owners need to add to them, used to be excellent, so be interested in the fish4dogs ones.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

The fish4dogs puppy packs consist of 1.5kg of food,a measuring scoop,1 pouch of salmon mouse and membership to their puppy club which allows the new owners to purchase the food at discount price.
I find the puppy packs a bit expensive really.I feed my dogs on fish4dogs and have also raised a litter on it they loved it,especially the salmon mouse.If you join the breeder club you can get a 15Kg bag for between 30-32 pounds free delivery...as aposed to the normal price of £55 for 15Kg.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

muse08 said:


> The fish4dogs puppy packs consist of 1.5kg of food,a measuring scoop,1 pouch of salmon mouse and membership to their puppy club which allows the new owners to purchase the food at discount price.
> I find the puppy packs a bit expensive really.I feed my dogs on fish4dogs and have also raised a litter on it they loved it,especially the salmon mouse.If you join the breeder club you can get a 15Kg bag for between 30-32 pounds free delivery...as aposed to the normal price of £55 for 15Kg.


That's not bad!

RC is £42 (I think) for 20kg were as its 15kg for £49.99 usually. :scared:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I tried joing RC but as i dont have 2 breeding bitches i can't.

In fact at the moment currently i dont have ANY!!! And depending on how the new girl does etc etc etc i still may end up without ANY we will see.

I have joined Fish4dogs though but only since reading this thread didn't know they did the breeding section. 

Puppy that comes home tomorrow in on RC and i have LOADS of the stuff my son said it smells like tomato soup. 

Pup will be moved over when shes older onto what candy has. However i'd like to try candy on something nicer. Her kibble is rather boring but its the only one i have found so far that doesn't upset her skin. Dally rash is a NIGHTMARE. lol


----------



## clamar (Apr 10, 2011)

im really happy with the fish4dogs so far.
was dead chuffed with my FREE 15kg bag of puppy food mu loves the salmon mousse so hopefully pups will wean nicely on it.
i have lost faith in RC im afraid.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Have RC changed their joining requirements recently ? When we joined we only had the 1 bitch but had 4 dogs in total and an affix, they said this was enough to join


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Have RC changed their joining requirements recently ? When we joined we only had the 1 bitch but had 4 dogs in total and an affix, they said this was enough to join


You have to have 4 or more dogs. When we joined they knew we only had 1 breeding bitch and were fine with it.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

4 or more dogs or 2 breeding bitchs i have 2 dogs once Pup is home tomorrow and 0/1 breeding bitch depends on pup as she grows etc etc 

I may have to gain a couple of dogs somewhere  Or LIE


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

To be honest, RC is a crap food for the price. Its junk. I stopped feeding it once I found out what is in it. BHA, chemical preservatives galore, binders and fillers etc. I have all of my dogs on grain free foods; Taste of The Wild, Acana, and Orijen rotation, and they are doing fabulously. An extra £10-£20 per large-sized bag, but it lasts so much longer and its sooo much better for the dogs.

I will probably put the puppy packs together myself if I ever breed if Champion pet foods don't start breeder programs in the UK.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We do our own puppy packs as well but it's nice to give some food so that they have something straight away that the puppy will be used to.


----------



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

candysmum said:


> 4 or more dogs or 2 breeding bitchs i have 2 dogs once Pup is home tomorrow and 0/1 breeding bitch depends on pup as she grows etc etc
> 
> I may have to gain a couple of dogs somewhere  Or LIE


Ah, a new baby spot, can't wait for photo's. 

I've been watching 'Fiona' who is causing a bit of a stirr in the breed at the moment, have you gone for any relation to her as from what I can gather she is not supposed to carry these illnesses that dally's can have?

*for those that don't know who Fiona is http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-traditionalists-elite-pedigree-dog-show.html


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

tillywink said:


> Ah, a new baby spot, can't wait for photo's.
> 
> I've been watching 'Fiona' who is causing a bit of a stirr in the breed at the moment, have you gone for any relation to her as from what I can gather she is not supposed to carry these illnesses that dally's can have?
> 
> *for those that don't know who Fiona is Fiona the mongrel and a spot of bother at Crufts: 'Impure' dalmatian angers traditionalists at the elite pedigree dog show | Mail Online


Because shes not a Dalmatian she is a cross breed.

And the Dalmatian has 2 main health concerns Deafness which is due to the white coat gene and Urinary stones. Nothing else really.

No shes not a relation as i have brought a pedigree dog and if i ever found out she was part of her relation anywhere along the line i would lost my temper very very quickly.

Sadly Fiona SHOULD NOT be showing in the pedigree ring she is not a pedigree. I can see why it has been done but I do not want a cross breed, I want a pedigree.

EDIT: Sorry if that sounds rude or judgemental etc. It didn't mean to be, having now read further into it shes more dalmatian that she is pointer that article is SO not a good one to be showing lol.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> That's not bad!
> 
> RC is £42 (I think) for 20kg were as its 15kg for £49.99 usually. :scared:


£49.50 for a 20kg bag of Starter as a breeder from RC.

I use RC and their puppy packs, when I asked why they had changed they said they were being 'environmentally friendly' as the puppy packs had to be delivered by a different carrier from their normal supplies, which means 2 lorries on the road, so they sent out the vouchers with your normal order now.....and I agree, they are rubbish compared to what they used to be like but the food is good, so can't complain too much I guess.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to Clamar for his/her post about Fish4Dogs, I went online and took a look. Then I joined and after a bit of haggling managed to get the same deal. The food and packs arrived this morning so I put a small bowl of it down for the adults to have a go and they all loved it, even fusspot Benji who'd previously cocked his nose and leg up at it lol... he ate the most ! 

Have done one puppy feed with a mix of that and their RC so I can get them used to it before using just that.

I will be changing the dogs onto this from the RC over the next couple of weeks


----------



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> I will be changing the dogs onto this from the RC over the next couple of weeks


You'll be able to book an around the world trip with your savings :001_tt2:


----------



## clamar (Apr 10, 2011)

hiya, 

no probs with heads up on fish4dogs, glad you got a free bag, great to see if dogs will like it, im very impressed with it 

oh n ps, im a girl lol


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

My dogs like the F4D's but for some reason it gives them upset tummies, and my dogs have never suffered with sensitive tums


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

candysmum said:


> Sadly Fiona SHOULD NOT be showing in the pedigree ring she is not a pedigree. I can see why it has been done but I do not want a cross breed, I want a pedigree.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if that sounds rude or judgemental etc. It didn't mean to be, having now read further into it shes more dalmatian that she is pointer that article is SO not a good one to be showing lol.


I would advise doing some pedigree research - there was interbreeding in years gone by, and a pink paper system to allow dogs to be registered to protect some breeds - if you look at Lab pedigrees for example, there are Flatcoats and Interbreeds way back in their pedigrees - and I suspect you will find it a similar story for many other breeds.

If this dog is capable of competing under many different judges and succeeding - that speaks volumes as far as I am concerned - if she can afford an advantage to the gene pool by helping to erradicate life threatening or quality hindering conditions, then why on earth is it such a negative?

It's been acknowledged before that interbreeding between 'types' in some instances could benefit a small number of breeds - and while I am not a fan of deliberate cross breeding - if it is done for a very specific purpose and can positively influence future generations - why the snobbery?


----------

